# My Tap Water Has 0.25-0.50 Ammonia



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

are there any ammonia stabilizers ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Prime takes care of ammonia


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Prime takes care of ammonia


Thanks, but I don't need to use any other dechlorinator right ? I always used API dechlorinator


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could just use Prime as your dechlorinator and it would neutralize the ammonia as well.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

prime is the best bang for the bucks imo. i go the largest bottle my lfs sells and i think it said it treats 5000gals?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Prime is what i been using and will continue to use. Detoxifies nitrates and ammonia so you definitely can't knock that. A good 25-30% waterchange and some prime and I've had no ammonia in any of my tanks for a LLLLLLLLLOOOONNNNGGGG time. My nitrates really don't even go to 10ppm or much above that at all. Stuff works wonders


----------

